# RecipeDB - Barto's Wee Heavy



## barto1308 (30/10/10)

Barto's Wee Heavy  Ale - Strong Scotch Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Used Peat smoked distillers malt instead of Weyermann Smoked. After reading how others had struggled to impart a smokey flavour using Weyermanns, I assumed I would meet similar difficulties with the peat smoked. Not so... A strong scotch ale can have a hint of smokiness... mine is more like a rauchbier! Good thing I love a rauchbier. It also turned out a lot darker than planned, thanks mainly to a set of innacurate scales while measuring out the chocolate malt. FG was also higher at 1030, so not sure what happened there- maybe the Nottingham couldnt go any higher. Final ABV ~ 7.6%.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.3 kg JWM Caramalt    0.25 kg Weyermann Carared    0.1 kg TF Chocolate Malt     0.5 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      12 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    12 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 30mins)    5 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     500 ml Danstar - Nottingham         13L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.09 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 23.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 8.91%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 13L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Morebeer4me (13/2/12)

I am going to try this Recipe as my second BIAB, would 1 x pkt of US05 Yeast be OK or do I need 2
not sure how to convert 500ml Nottingham Liquid to dry yeast.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Morebeer4me (13/2/12)

Sorry, this is for 20 Litres


----------



## brad81 (5/6/12)

Morebeer4me said:


> Sorry, this is for 20 Litres



Hey, how did you go brewing this one? Did you use the US05? I have 2 packets in the fridge ready to be used.


----------



## chunckious (5/6/12)

After about 15 BIAB's, the highest OG that I can achieve is 1.076.


----------



## Morebeer4me (5/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> After about 15 BIAB's, the highest OG that I can achieve is 1.076.




Hi Chunkious,

Yes I used US05, worked OK. My OG was only 1.060, this was a real lesson in BIAB for me, the recipe called for a lot more grain than i was used to using.
I now stir the mash every 15 mins to get better efficiency. Next time ill probably aim for a 20 Litre brew.

Anyway FG was 1.021

I am not a real fan of these heavy beers, but i like the taste, My mate who has run and owned pubs in london, absolutely loves them, in fact he has cleaned out my
remaining bottles and has asked that we brew another batch with no changes. His comment was very complex with alot going on, great for after desert  and warms the 
cheeks

Cheers

Rob


----------



## brad81 (5/6/12)

I've gone in on the BB for the brown pumps. I was thinking if I keep recirculating the wort from the bottom of the pot and back into the bag "should" increase the efficiency right?

Might try rinsing the yeast from the Better Red than Dead brew I have fermenting at the moment to see if that yeast lowers the FG more....


----------



## Morebeer4me (5/6/12)

brad81 said:


> I've gone in on the BB for the brown pumps. I was thinking if I keep recirculating the wort from the bottom of the pot and back into the bag "should" increase the efficiency right?
> 
> Might try rinsing the yeast from the Better Red than Dead brew I have fermenting at the moment to see if that yeast lowers the FG more....




I was targeting 1.020, so give or take error in readings, the yeast got there Ok, I also No Chill, but did not change the recipe


----------

